# FLICKR-Apple TV & Forum Dogs



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I tease my husband all the time about being a techie but he found something so cool! We're hiding out upstairs away from the kids and he's playing around with the Apple TV and did a search for Havanese on Flickr. I freaked when I saw Maryam sitting on Carolina's couch with Pablo, Hitch, and Kubrick, then saw little Pitch, with whom I'm in love, with his siblings and all of their photos. Some other pics were familiar from the forum too.

Just thought this was cool, now I can't tease him as much.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I think Scooter and Murphy need a flickr page of their own!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Looks like you found both accounts of Carolina and mine there. I rarely ever upload pictures to the forum. Instead, I'm hotlinking them from my Flickr account. 

Have fun looking at all the Havs there. There are many more that are former members or inactive members that you will find too.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

Google Bess and Snugs . A friend of my daughter's took some pics and uploaded them to flickr.

Triona


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

I meant to add that it is fun to see someone else be able to easily add pics of the pups. It is always a big effort for me.

T.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I kept saying, "Oh, I know that dog!" It was funny!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Flicker allows hotlinking? MMM I will have to look into this.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes Luna. You have to click on the individual photo (all sizes) and there is a hotlink option at the bottom. You are supposed to provide a link back to the original picture page when you do it and a lot of times I do, but sometimes I get lazy and don't. Since this is a BB that doesn't allow HTML, it is a bit more work to hotlink with the link back to the photo, but it's only an extra two steps to do it.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Kimberly. If I do a flicker account I may need your help on the hotlinking until I get the hang of it. :frusty:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you using Flickr now? If so, I can coach you through it (and several others here can too - many of us use Flickr). Once you get through it one time, it's really easy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I actually have a photobucket account I rarely use anymore. I think will try hotlinking from that first before getting another account. Sorry it took so long to reply. Hubby ended up in the ER on Thursday and then the weekend just got away from me with kids moving and a bd party here.

An old photo of the girls on their first day home. I hope it works.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Uh oh, hope the ER visit wasn't serious and he's all better now. We were there on Tuesday for stitches in my sons head, he gets them out tomorrow.

The girls are so sweet!!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Ann, hubby says he feels better. We are waiting for some tests to be done. Probably just a change in meds. I hope the stiches heal quickly.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear your hubby feels better!
There is a Havanese Forum group on Flickr as well


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Luna-He's a 12 year old boy, 5 stitches didn't slow him down a bit! LOL They come out today.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH sorry it has been so long. Hubby ended up in the hospital again, this time they admitted him. Hopefully the new meds will take care of the heart irregularities. 

OH at 12 I'm sure those stitches were a badge of honor. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Luna, sorry to hear that and hope he'll be home and feeling better quickly.


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

Luna, Sending.... Get Well Soon ...wishes to your hubby.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you. He is home now and feels fine. Unfortunately he does not feel when his heart goes into the irregular pattern. So far it flips back to normal on its own. On the plus side they ran all the tests while he was in the hospital and his heart is good and strong. He may end up with a pacemaker eventually.


----------

